# W/C with babbie Plecos



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

When is a good time to safely do water changes in my 20gl tank with the 4 week old plecos? only mom and dad in the tank.

Any suggestions on feeding so far I have fed them algae wafers and zucchini.

Thanks for your help


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

any time is fine to change water you can aslo just use a container to remove some water as a 20 gallon is not that big they are very hardy fish just watch out you don't suck them up what you are feeding is fine I also give mine pellets as they break down the babies will attack them and also try to feed some cucumber they love it you are doing a fine job keep doing what you are doing


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thanks for the advice*

Great thanks


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also you can stick some nylons onto the end of the syphon to stop any from getting sucked up.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

With my pleco fry tanks, I do a couple of water changes a week. I also feed a variety of foods. Depending on what kind of plecos, mine are bns so lots of veggies and home made foods and meaty foods once or twice a week.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My Plecos love Romain lettuce.
They eat more veggies than I do<G>

I stick a fork (the stainless steel corn cob holders work great) in it to weigh it down and remove any remains after 24 hours before is dissolves into a hard to pick up slime.
good luck


----------

